# Novice question



## Lotstolearn (Jul 23, 2008)

I am not a hunter but have a year old GSP and have been to several NAVHDA clinics with him and plan to do more in the fall. He was not very steady on birds through the spring primarily because of his inexperienced handler. I have been working with a trainer on general obedience and have just started with an e-collar for off leash work. We were in the yard training off leash and happened upon a rabbit along the tree line. He was perfectly steady and pointed for the longest time. I wish it had been a bird but that didn't happen. I really didn't know what to do. I knew I couldn't let him chase it because we were in the middle of training but the stupid rabbit wouldn't leave. I finally walked to the rabbit to make it go away keeping the dog steady by telling him to wait and then brought him in the house. What's a novice to do when she happens upon a trainable moment? I thought the dog was going to explode he was so excited but he didn't as much as flinch. And yes, I already e-mailed the breeder and am sure I will hear back but it was a very big moment for both me and the dog and I want to know if I did okay. I'm already anxious for the next clinic. Thanks.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I will be interested in the pro's comments. My GSP points at any thing that will hold. She has learned that I will let her chase rabbits so she only points for a bit on them now. For a while, when she was young, I had a problem with her creeping up on birds and flushing them. I didnt take long for her to realize that the A** with the bang stick has to be there to get the reward. She will hold for ever now. Best of luck with your GSP I think there awesome. Everyone I hunt around is amazed with her.


----------

